# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Νότια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  #15578 Dalaran, Νέα Σμύρνη

## Zhen-Xlogic

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα του *AWMN*,
Σύντομα ο κόμβος #15578 Dalaran θα είναι έτοιμος να συμβάλει στο *AWMN* από την περιοχή της *Νέας Σμύρνης* ενεργοποιώντας *2* BB Links σε 802.11a & *1* Access Point.

*WiND Node Infromation*:
• Internet: https://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=15578

*Εξοπλισμός BB*:
• 1x Ιστός Fenger Ø48/1.5m Antenna Mast
• 2x Satellite Dish Mount Ø45
• 2x Satellite Dish 60cm
• 2x Feeder 5GHz (σε αναμονή)
• 3x LMR-400 2.5m
• 1x MikroTik Router Board 433AH
• 3x Wistron NeWeb CM9 802.11a/b/g (Atheros)
• 1x Interline INT-HOR-09/24-V Omni 9dBi

*Λειτουργικό BB*:
• MikroTik RouterOS v6.3X.X (Stable)

*Υποστήριξη BB*:
• APC BE325-GR BACK UPS ES 325VA

*Access Point*:
• Status: Not Activated
• SSID: -
• Channel: -
• DHCP: -

*BB Links*:
• N\A, Αναζητούνται links βάση την παρακάτω οπτική επαφή.

*Οπτική επαφή #15578 Dalaran*:
WP_20161016_12_45_14_Pro.jpgWP_20161016_12_45_17_Pro.jpgWP_20161016_12_45_21_Pro.jpgWP_20161016_12_45_24_Pro.jpgWP_20161016_12_45_27_Pro.jpgWP_20161016_12_45_46_Pro.jpg

----------

